# Rest Easy, my Babes



## kdubbz117 (Apr 30, 2016)

It's been years since I've been on RO. I actually just went through a small struggle to log back into my account-- having recalled an area specifically for the Rainbow Bridge being here. I browsed through some of my brief activity on here before coming to this area of the forum.

Since my last bit of activity, both my buns-- Caramel and Chocolat passed. 








It was actually around the end of Jul. '15 that Caramel passed suddenly. I would say without warning, but he'd been brought to the vet a couples times over the course of 2014 into 2015. It started with a UTI in Oct '14, which he was treated for and seemed to rebound from, even gaining the .25lb of weight recommended for him to gain. It took forever for him to gain just that small bit of weight, but he did it. And just as he hit the mark for the weight gain, he seemed to lose double that in what felt like an overnight time period. I just needed my paycheck to come in 24hrs later. He was acting his normal self; I wasn't imagining it... But by the next morning, he was gone. We don't know what did it or caused it. I would say it blind-sided us, but I was faced with the guilt that something in my gut had me nervous about him that entire week... But I couldn't put my finger on it. He was acting normal, no odd behavior or movement or anything to justify my concern until the sudden drastic weight loss. But by then it was too late. He was always a nervous, skiddish bun... So I think he had me heavily fooled.






And then there's Miss Chocolat.... Who at the tail-end of January left us. In my heart, I had an awful feeling that whether I got a new bun or not... my diva Chocolat would not make it quite a year after Caramel's passing. (We did add a new bun to the family right before Thanksgiving, btw.) I was right. Though, I do feel like we would still have Chocolat to this day, if not for the horrific blizzard we had here in NJ the weekend she fell ill. Snowed in with not a single chance of getting anywhere, she passed in my father's lap. She may have only been a bunny, but she was the queen of the house. Everyone answered to her, our dog T-Bone included. He was her guardian and protector when she came home from a 3-day stay at the vet for an upper respiratory infection-- and he stayed as such from that point to the day she passed. We still can't say her name around the dog without him looking at us with big, sad eyes. 



While we've moved onward, the house feels empty with only one bun around.. But this gives doggie more time to really get acquainted with the cuddlebug Sweet Pea. Chocolat is a tough bun to top due to her cuddling nature and diva-esque ways, and she was one to act more like a lazy dog. Whereas Caramel was always very nervous and too jumpy to allow himself to be handled or picked up by anyone that wasn't myself or my father. Chocolat left more of a voice out of the two, and while there was a four month gap between Caramel passing and my adopting Sweet Pea... I feel there may still be quite some time to go before we bring a second bun home. If we ever do.


----------



## pani (May 1, 2016)

I'm sorry for your losses 

Binky free, Caramel and Chocolat~


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2016)

Sorry for your losses. Ours are all rescues and our baby, our avatar, has been with us for more than nine years and we have one that we know is 14---it happens to us all, but it sure does hurt when you lose one.


----------

